
GitHub's terms: A2 – You must be a human - franciscop
https://help.github.com/articles/github-terms-of-service/#a-account-terms
======
Nikkau
On [https://developer.github.com/guides/managing-deploy-
keys/#ma...](https://developer.github.com/guides/managing-deploy-
keys/#machine-users)

Tip: Our terms of service state:

    
    
        Accounts registered by "bots" or other automated methods are not permitted.
    

This means that you cannot automate the creation of accounts. But if you want
to create a single machine user for automating tasks such as deploy scripts in
your project or organization, that is totally cool.

------
merqurio
Should this become something usual in the terms of services ? Maybe it's
something usual already

